

A statement from, actually, Louis CK - Swizec

I love it when people I perceive to be famous take the time to personally reach out to a couple of thousand people like this, so I thought I'd share for those who didn't opt-in.<p>Hi.  This is LOuie.  It seriously is me. Im even going to leave
the O stuipdly capatalized because who would pay an intern to do
that?? Okay so you bought the thing with my fat face on it and
you clicked the button that said i could email you. And i know
that now you are thinking "aw shit. Why'd i let this guy into my
life this way?". Well dont worry. Because i really swear it that
i wont bug you. I will not abuse this privalage of having your
email. You wont hear from me again... Probably, unless i have
something new to offer you. The reason i'm writing now, in the
back of a car taking me to the Tonight Show set, is to let you
know that as of now there is some new and cool stuff on my site,
related to Live at the Beacon Theater. Theres a thing where you
can download and print a dvd box cover and label so you can burn
and make your own dvd of the video. And theres a new option where
you can gift the special to as many people as you want (for 5
bucks each) and they'll get a nice gifty email from you with a
link to the video.<p>Also, some of you may know, i recently made a statement (that
sounds so dumb. Like i'm the president or something) about how the
video has been doing online. Im pasting it in here below in case
you missed it.<p>Lastly I'm planning to put some more outtakes of the show on
youtube and i think i will put one on the site that is only
available for free to you folks on this list, who bought the
thing and opted in. But dont hold me to that because really i
just thought of it and typed it.<p>Okay well please have a happy rest of the year and more happy
years after that. And please even have been happy in your past.
What?<p>Thanks again for giving me 5 dollars. I bought 3 cokes with it.<p>Regards. Sincerely, Actually,<p>Louis
======
sidcool
Louis, don't buy the cokes, you are already fat. :)

I bought Louis' work yesterday. And hats off to the performance.

